# Smuggler busted with Tarantulas



## r3ptilian (Feb 28, 2012)

I know its not reptiles but still not good
Smuggler caught at airport with 261 Mexican tarantulas shoved into his luggage | Mail Online


----------



## Wallypod (Feb 28, 2012)

at least he was smart enough not to try smuggling them down his pants.


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 28, 2012)

Not good at all


----------



## D3pro (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice tarantulas!


----------



## reptalica (Feb 28, 2012)

Must have been a tarantula's version of a click clack.


----------



## D3pro (Feb 28, 2012)

Well I don't think they would live there permanently lol. Isn't there a legal way of importing tarantulas into Switzerland?


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 28, 2012)

That is horrible. Would it have killed him to put a hole punch in each bag at least? Some one should put him in a plastic bag..


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey that's what I was gonna say^ Except maybe post them too!


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 28, 2012)

Some very nice tarantulas there.



justdragons said:


> That is horrible. Would it have killed him to put a hole punch in each bag at least? Some one should put him in a plastic bag..





Manda1032 said:


> Hey that's what I was gonna say^ Except maybe post them too!



Look closely, there are actually plenty of holes in the bags.

Take a look at the bottom left in the first pic. You'll notice the Ts leg is sticking out of the hole a bit.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Feb 28, 2012)

You can legally import most T's into Switzerland but this species is listed as in concern so it can't be legally caught or imported etc.


----------



## Echiopsis (Feb 28, 2012)

Theyre CITES listed. Stupid really, why smuggle adults when captive bred animals are readily available in the pet trade?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 28, 2012)

reptalica said:


> Must have been a tarantula's version of a click clack.



whats a click clack?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 28, 2012)

justdragons said:


> That is horrible. Would it have killed him to put a hole punch in each bag at least? Some one should put him in a plastic bag..



bags do have holes in them,still **** job of smuggling


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Echiopsis said:


> Theyre CITES listed. Stupid really, why smuggle adults when captive bred animals are readily available in the pet trade?



because it's all about the $$$$$


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 28, 2012)

nah I meant stick them in a bag


----------

